# Forgot fragrance



## Katie-Mae (Jan 16, 2013)

HI I am new to melt and pour soap.
I just started a batch about an 30 minutes ago and totally forgot to add my  fragrance oil before I poured my soap into the molds.:-(
 Can I unmold the soap and remelt them and add the fragrance and 
repour?


----------



## squigglz (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't see why not. That's what you did with the base-it was soap, and you melted it and added stuff to it and remolded it, so there should be no issue unless your colorants are temperature dependent or something


----------



## Katie-Mae (Jan 16, 2013)

Cool Thanks, Kinda what I thought but I ALWAYS question everything I do so another opinion OTHER than my husband is always good! LOL

 Something else I have been wondering that I never asked My Husband and sister have been my test dummies for my soaps LOL 
They have both said they like the look and smell of the soaps but are not liking the fact that they dont lather well So I tried one and they are right NO LATHER? 
 Would that have something to do with the type of base I am using or maybe mixing certian bases together is messing with it or maybe even over heating?


----------



## squigglz (Jan 16, 2013)

Katie-Mae said:


> Cool Thanks, Kinda what I thought but I ALWAYS question everything I do so another opinion OTHER than my husband is always good! LOL
> 
> Something else I have been wondering that I never asked My Husband and sister have been my test dummies for my soaps LOL
> They have both said they like the look and smell of the soaps but are not liking the fact that they dont lather well So I tried one and they are right NO LATHER?
> Would that have something to do with the type of base I am using or maybe mixing certian bases together is messing with it or maybe even over heating?



Mixing bases can absolutely mess with lather. Each base is formulated to have a decent balance of what's needed in a soap, and if you mix them together, things get wonky. Stick with one base at a time ^^


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 16, 2013)

With m&p soaps tough, constant remelting can make them brittle, so don't mess with them too much. As Squigglz said, too much messing can cause a problem.  If you really need more bubbles, you can get a surfacant like sodium lauryl sulfate from brambleberry.


----------



## Katie-Mae (Jan 18, 2013)

OK I might try that.
And when I said mixing bases I should have been more specific there.
Mostly I am layering so I might use a glycering soap for one layer and a shea butter 
or plain white for the second layer.

 The only time I mixed bases together was when I added some left over clear aloe soap base to my shea butter and to my glycerin So maybe dont do that anymore?

 Also I bought a goat milk soap base on ebay and used it one time just to see what it was like, it got a thick film as soon as I removed it from the heat I tried to be careful and only heat it enough to where I still had tiny pieces and could stir to melt the rest but the film was to awful to even give me time to stir and pour is this normal? 
 I am wondering if it is a poor quality base and I should try another brand or maybe goat milk base is harder to work with?


----------



## Genny (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you know the brand of bases you are using?  
As far as using one kind of a base with another, I've been doing MP for 8 yrs and have never had any problems with mixing different types or different supplier bases.  I know there are some suppliers that claim that if you mix there's with someone else's it can affect things, but I've done it anyway.


----------



## Katie-Mae (Jan 18, 2013)

Well the few I bought on ebay dont have a brand the people I havebought from on there had made thier own labels to put on the soap.
  And then I have the two brands from Hobby lobby the life of the party brand in the shea butter and the something fabulous glycering (which I didnt really care for so I wont buy it again) and the aloe base was crafters choice.
 I have been trying to stick to only the crafters choice but when I run out and need some base ASAP thats when I go to ebay or hobby lobby.
  The soaps look really nice when I made them they smell good too they just dont lather like store bought soaps and some people think they need alot of lather to feel like its working I guess!
 I myself buy and use alot of organic shampoos and washes and they dont usually lather but it doesnt bother me because prefer less chemicals in my products but my husband refuses to use them because they dont lather.


----------



## Momonga (Jan 20, 2013)

I just saw something about additives - too much or the wrong kind can reduce lather.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 20, 2013)

You don't need a lot of lather for soaps and cleansers to work. Lather in commercial products is the result of added surfactants. That's why I suggested adding some to your batch, people are just used to seeing bubbles.


----------

